# For Sale By Owner?



## nikita0729 (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi all,

I've been doing some property management in GTO for a friend and fellow expat who is considering selling his apartment building. He'd like to do this himself and avoid working with an agent. My question for this group is, of those of you who bought your homes / investment properties directly from owners, how did you find the property listings? Thank you in advance for any advice you have to offer. I appreciate your time!

Cheers,
Nicole


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to the board, there is an MLS in SMA, check out site below to " for sale by Owner"...

https://www.faira.com/?utm_term=sal...MI9Oqctv3P3QIVFtlkCh3sNQM_EAAYAiAAEgLEy_D_BwE


----------



## nikita0729 (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks so much for this!


----------

